# Fish I'd



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

Is this a Kentucky spotted bass or a lm bass? I caught it at Cowan lake









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

sure does look like a largemouth.


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

you would have to see the dorsal fin to know for sure.also,spots have a rough patch or "teeth"deep inside the mouth


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

You can't really tell anything from that picture.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Largemouth......just going off of how large the mouth opening is in proportion to the body. A spotted bass has a much smaller mouth...as a rule of thumb if the mouth hinges behind the eye its a largemouth if it hinges in front of the eye its a spotted.

Also your fish is more green. Most of the spotted bass we catch are much darker. A lot of brown and dark green mixed in. As others have mentioned spotted bass have a tooth patch on their tongue. Feel for that when in doubt.

Fish a small creek for a few years and you will likely get the hang of determining the difference between the two. Every now and then I do get stumped and have to feel for the tooth patch.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Largemouth.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Maybe when it grows up we cud tell

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

avantifishski said:


> Maybe when it grows up we cud tell
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire





Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Large mouth ..... no doubt.


----------

